# specs a plenty and the ones that got away!!!!!



## bigwavedavel14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well welcome to my world of the fishing follies . today I was fishing somewhere east of the lynnhaven pier on the outer bar at first action was slow and got 1 keeper spec in about 2 hours with just some hit miss bites. The bar I was on started to get deep so a change of venue was in order.I saw a few fisherman down the beach so I strolled on down and my son and I commence to catch several small specs it was warm so I left my waders in the car and attached the stringer to the string on my bathing suit. So bam I get about a 19inch spec put on the stringer and tie it off.2 casts later bam again this time its a monster approx 23-24 inch spec put it on the stringer then a few cast later another 17 inch spec well then havoc insued while in the middle of untying the stringer to put the fourth spec on my son comes over and has a minor tangle which I help him with well look down and the 3 fish stringer was gone!!!! Never to be seen again aye carumba !!!! However , the bite was hot and in few minutes time we caught 3 more keepers and a school of slot puppies came by and visited . All in all a great afternoon with 4 specs in 18-19 inch range ! 1 nice slot puppy( the other got away) another story there!!!! total count approx 50 specs 2 puppies 2 small black drum and 1 tiny blue in about 2 hours time! But still thinking of the ones that got away!!!! I guess that fishing ........


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice report!!! Sounds like you had fun. Hmmm how far east and what was the bait of choice for those specks?? Please tell


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Yeah they got away, but you had to get them first...sounds like you had a good day, nothin can beat blackened red...nice work


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Right on, sounds like a great day of fishing. Thanks for the report!


----------



## bigwavedavel14 (Sep 26, 2006)

berkley gulps 3 inch watermelon and swimming mullet patterns and red lead head and in between the two pound nets


----------



## bigwavedavel14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Saw people in the vicinity using all types of different baits mirro lures /and other types of tails with success- probably 8-10 fisherman and 2 kayaks in the area-----and top it off when I was done found out the redskins had won --- go skins!!!!!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanx for the report... Please get and USE a better fish retaining device.... Sux to hear that those fish died for nothing... Not riding you, just dissappointed to read about that.

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Love those specs perty werk


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

thanksbigwave said:


> I set up this account just to tell you off. Of course every good speckled trout fisherman knows the first thing you do is advertise a secret spot on the internet for thousands of people to see. Technically noone is supposed to be fishing there anyway and you know why. Now none of us will be able to because of your big mouth caused dozens and dozens of people to show up in boats, kayaks, and by shore in massive numbers. Now it is ruined for those that have been fishing there for years and years and the net will probally not be put out anymore. Why don't you call Lee Tolliver at the va pilot so he can put it in the thursday paper's fishing report....and give GPS coordinates. thanks



Woah! Big Fellow! Not to worry! Every one that likes to catch Specs knows that they are every where right now. You couldn't swing a limp grub with out getting a bite. I just had my lure hanging in the water while I was setting my drag and they were knocking the chit out of it.
But please crush the barb on your hook. You will do less harm to the ones that are released and it allows you to get back in the action quicker.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

thanksbigwave said:


> Why don't you draw a map?


Get a grip! You're the type of person that gives the sport fishing community a bad name. 
Go fish somewhere else.
WE DON'T NEED YOUR TYPES IN OUR AREA! You probably wouldn't share a sip of water with a handicapped person in the desert. 

Oh, and I'll be out there tomorrow catching YOUR Specks.


----------



## J_Boogie (Aug 31, 2007)

I like it Skunk 

I may just try it out as well...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Get a grip! You're the type of person that gives the sport fishing community a bad name.
> Go fish somewhere else.
> WE DON'T NEED YOUR TYPES IN OUR AREA! You probably wouldn't share a sip of water with a handicapped person in the desert.
> 
> Oh, and I'll be out there tomorrow catching YOUR Specks.


well said i mean damn , like we dont know the specks are everywhere, i get so tired of seeing "you burned the spot" bla bla bla ... grow up. i have no problem sharing a spot more less telling someone where on is. id rather fish with someone then without.its not like all the fish are going to be in one spot. 

btw where is the two pound nets? 


oh yea fish are bitting everywhere. SHH!!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey thanksbigwave:*

You better back the hell off! I'll tell you something pal. If the only reason you joined P&S was to, as you say, tell people off. You better take a hike, the likes of you are not welcome here!.....Hat80


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hat80 said:


> You better back the hell off! I'll tell you something pal. If the only reason you joined P&S was to, as you say, tell people off. You better take a hike, the likes of you are not welcome here!.....Hat80


Thanks Hat80. I'm sure we won't see the likes of him again.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

...wow...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanksbigwave said:


> since big dave's post people have showed up in swarms.


i seriously doubt that.


DRAMAopcorn:


----------



## b fish (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm an internet tough guy. Just look at my mussels!


----------



## b fish (Oct 24, 2007)

anytime dave


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow a real hard a$$ on the internet, what a joke you are!!! Now carry your a$$ on back out the door ya came in ya punk


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ill bet you are gone after that little message.


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

just in case I was not clear enough my post was for the eyes of b fish


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Now that was funny....I thought this place was to share info.... lol..
Poor net guy... find a new spot dude... Internet tough guys allways crack me up..
Last i knew if you had a license.. you could fish just about anywhere. if it gets crowded you find a new spot.. i bet the net guy has some buddies he shares his netting spots with.. its all the same... 
Have a nice day...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

drumrunner said:


> just in case I was not clear enough my post was for the eyes of b fish


so was mine. sorry, i forgot to quote.


----------



## b fish (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm an internet tough guy. Just look at my mussels!


----------



## playinhooky (Oct 10, 2007)

nicely said skunkape and hat80 thanx 4 sayin like it is


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

if theres still much of the net left


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

I agree with thanksbigwavedave. That spot is special, and it shouldn't be reported about on the internet


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i agree with bigwavedave, thanks for the report, sounds like a spot that may be worth trying out sometime. i think posts like yours are what we need more of on this site. i look foward to catching one of those big fat specs soon!!:fishing:

bigwave- dont let those guys get to you, selfish people like that dont even deserve to be called fishermen.


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

we just serious fisherman. We dont go to the beach with coolers full of beer, and have P.H.S.-.-.O flags waving. Im heading out to that spot in a cupple hours, and not looking forward to seeing the effects of that unnecessary post


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's after the fact,*

that makes it a mute point, let it go! Anybody thats here just to bash people, hit the road.:--| Whats done is done!


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

if you actually think that fleets of boats and an army of people(armed with coolers of beer, and p.s.-.-.o. flags) are descending upon you double secret spot, because of bigwaves post, then you are sadly mistaken.
if anything has sparked peoples interest, its the way those non-fishermen are bickering and carrying on about how special that spot is.
i for one will definitely be fishing that spot now(just to see what all the hoopla is about) and maybe ill even make a few new friends while im out there.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

I love internet fishermen.......bigwavedave, thanks for the report.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

bigwavedavel14 said:


> I was fishing somewhere east of the lynnhaven pier on the outer bar QUOTE]
> 
> i know where thats at if you know whats there it kinda cheating


----------



## bigwavedavel14 (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks you guys ...... as far as i could tell there were no swarms were i was fishing in fact today noone was there... was just trying to relay some info and what i thought was a funny story...


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

Thanks... big wave dave. you've ruined it for all of us. Vmrc will be out there tomorrow writing tickets for everyone who tries to fish the net. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

By the way, B Fish is lookin for you. You should personally meet him down there at the net. He's pissed, they got lawyers to find out who you are. Your in deep crap, i just talked to b fish tonight.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishbox said:


> Thanks... big wave dave. you've ruined it for all of us. Vmrc will be out there tomorrow writing tickets for everyone who tries to fish the net. Thanks a lot.


Well if the VMRC will be writing tickets then it sounds to me like what you have been doing is illegal.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

fish box- im starting to think you are some 13 year old punk thats playing on his computer with his friends.

there is no way a grownup would be so childish. but if you are...........man i feel sorry for you.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

fishbox said:


> Theres a bounty for his name and adress


Did you mean "a dress"? How much? More if it's a Moo Moo? If that's the case, then BigWaveDave will be easy to spot out there. 

Grow up clowns.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The only tough guys on this board is the Mods 

Anything close to a threat will be delt with harshly and more than likely a LIFETIME BAN from this board so if you think it's a joke The Boss has no sence of humor.


----------

